# RAPIDAIR Compressed Air Piping System



## croessler

i too was wondering about this product. thanks for the review!


----------



## Bertha

I wish I had known about this before I put up my walls! I spent almost that much on a hose reel


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

My son recently moved his motorcycle shop into a new building. I sent him this Review. This is what his response was:

"I talked to a few guys using that system for lower volume stuff with shorter runs and they are pretty happy. If you're running stuff such as impact wrenches off of longer runs like 50' then you really need the big pipe to keep the air moving. Remember that the further the distance the tool is from the air source the larger the hose/pipe needs to be. My longest run is around 100' including the air hose from the compressor with lots of corners and sharp turns."

Just a FYI


----------



## rance

I think you could stick with the smaller hoses on long runs, but add a small propane-size tank on the far end as a pick-me-up.


----------



## redryder

A couple of shots that may help you….....


----------



## redryder

Another couple of shots that may help you decide if this is right for you….....


----------



## bigike

After reading your review I want one you can get them on ebay or a similar one anyway. THANKS for the review!


----------



## Grandpa

has anyone ever used PEX tubing? I have read that the compressor oil makes PVC brittle and you should use it but I have a friend that has used PVC on a 180 psi system for 20 or more years with no failures. Still bothers me. What about PEX?


----------



## RetiredCoastie

Looks to be a good system. Rockler has the same system and add on kits 1/3 cheaper than woodcraft.


----------

